# Holster time.



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Working on a holster for my daughters .45




























I may try to do a liner with this deer hide.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

This liner idea might catch on with the high end carry guys. Get ready for the orders to start flooding in.
I think it's a great idea for the safe queen bbq bike trip gun. Currently the wife is the only one with that quality of carry but you never know


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> This liner idea might catch on with the high end carry guys. Get ready for the orders to start flooding in.
> I think it's a great idea for the safe queen bbq bike trip gun. Currently the wife is the only one with that quality of carry but you never know


Never did a liner yet so it will be interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I did a little research and the deer hide is probably chrome tanned so can't use that because of the salts in it. Plan B is I may have a fairly thin piece of veg tan.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome project Hawg. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Well I did a little research and the deer hide is probably chrome tanned so can't use that because of the salts in it. Plan B is I may have a fairly thin piece of veg tan.


FWIW . . . I had a email conversation some 12 years or so ago with Milt Sparks rep . . . on that very question.

He had taken a round mild steel rod . . . wrapped it in chrome tanned hide . . . stuck it in his safe several months before.

He went in and checked it . . . zero problem, . . . none . . . nada . . .

I've had similar results with all the holsters I've lined with suede . . . never had one myself or a customer give me any grief.

I've heard a lot of "yeah, my cousin's wife's brother in law had a drinking buddy whose uncle had a gun pitted by chrome tan............" . . . never a first hand experience or a picture.

Lay the blank leather you want to use down, . . . cover the flesh side with Weldwood contact cement . . . do the same for the deer hide . . . let em go for an hour or so . . . until all tackiness is gone . . . put em together . . . use a rolling pin to "cement the deal" . . . then construct the holster as though it were just one piece of leather.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> FWIW . . . I had a email conversation some 12 years or so ago with Milt Sparks rep . . . on that very question.
> 
> He had taken a round mild steel rod . . . wrapped it in chrome tanned hide . . . stuck it in his safe several months before.
> 
> ...


It was either you or "infidel" who warned me about the chrome tan when I was making knife sheaths and then when I was doing some research before I committed on the deer hide I ran into a video from "Weaver leathercraft" that reminded me about the possible issue with chrome tan metal rust issues.

I did want to use the deer hide as its from deer I killed back in the 70's that my dad sent out and had tanned. But.... I'm concerned with my daughters safe queen that I'd hate to be the one responsible for her finish getting ruined because I didn't heed the chrome tan and metal object warning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Work Wifey made a few of those for me for my sidearms. They are my favorites.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ordered some 2-3 oz veg tan for the liner from Springfield Leather. Got in the mail yesterday glued it up with contact cement today. Next up let dry then cut and trim.

The strange lay out for the glue up is I'm avoiding some imperfections on the liner.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang your talented. Nice work and nice gun. We had a talented liquor board boy up in Wilbarger County who turned out cool custom holsters. The rage for a while was all the deputies who lugged semis just got the little strap with the belt slots and that squeeze it tight to the belt. I carried a Walther PP .32 in mine lol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Dang your talented. Nice work and nice gun. We had a talented liquor board boy up in Wilbarger County who turned out cool custom holsters. The rage for a while was all the deputies who lugged semis just got the little strap with the belt slots and that squeeze it tight to the belt. I carried a Walther PP .32 in mine lol.


Not so sure I'd go with talented but thanks. Just a leather rookie here only been at it about a year.:vs_cool:

I'm a wee bit nervous the hard parts are coming up. I've got to clean up the belt loops and get the layout of the thread holes right. Wet mold and sewing. I'm hoping it turns out decent. I've done a few other holsters, knife sheaths and a gun belt with loops for my .357 but this is my first liner in a holster.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Ordered some 2-3 oz veg tan for the liner from Springfield Leather. Got in the mail yesterday glued it up with contact cement today. Next up let dry then cut and trim.
> 
> The strange lay out for the glue up is I'm avoiding some imperfections on the liner.


That's a very nice set-up you've got there, Hawg. Between the smoker and this I can only say you're an all American "Renaissance man." An artisan.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> That's a very nice set-up you've got there, Hawg. Between the smoker and this I can only say you're an all American "Renaissance man." An artisan.


Ok now I'm blushing cut it out already :vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Ok now I'm blushing cut it out already :vs_lol:


:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


>


Ohhh . . . I can't do that.

My boss always told me that a clean and organized work space was a sure sign of a dirty and disorganized mind . . . :vs_laugh:

I like his advice........... followed it for 50 years.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Ohhh . . . I can't do that.
> 
> My boss always told me that a clean and organized work space was a sure sign of a dirty and disorganized mind . . . :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


In my own defense my garage work bench is trashed does that count?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I want to see the finished product, this looks like a really cool project.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The glue up went well. I've got it trimmed up. Hopefully after a ton of outside chores today I can get some thread holes punched in.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Got the holes punched and one more test fit.




























Marked up the area for glue up on the edges and belt loops.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking good Hawg. I wish I had your patience and talent. I need a leather holster for my PPQ 45 and I am having a devil of a time finding one. It's not something I am going to carry on a regular basis, it's my bed stand gun so I was hoping to find a nice leather holster that would accommodate a light. Still looking. I wouldn't even attempt something like your doing. :vs_smile:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Looking good Hawg. I wish I had your patience and talent. I need a leather holster for my PPQ 45 and I am having a devil of a time finding one. It's not something I am going to carry on a regular basis, it's my bed stand gun so I was hoping to find a nice leather holster that would accommodate a light. Still looking. I wouldn't even attempt something like your doing. :vs_smile:


If I can do it anyone can. Really Im just a hack with some very basic skills. This particular holster design is pretty easy and forgiving. I watched a few youtube vids to get started and picked up a couple of tips from Infidel and Dwight55.

Patience and a slow roll is not my strong point but it helps from making to many fatal mistakes. Also it helps to learn how to hide small mistakes like a carpenter does with woodwork.

And.... this is exactly how I got started -


> I need a leather holster for my PPQ 45 and I am having a devil of a time finding one.


I'm a southpaw and I got real tired of slim to no options for holsters and knife sheaths for left handed people in their right mind.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

NOW . . . before you go any further . . . make sure you bevel all the edges that will not be sewn . . . bevel them and polish them . . . NOW . . . because if you don't . . . when you do start to do it after the holster is sewn together . . . it is a bear of a job . . . and will NEVER look as good as if you do it before hand.

You will lose some of the nice surface when you wet mold the gun . . . but you will easily get it back later.

Also . . . you either need to make a cut out for her mag release button . . . OR . . . when you wet mold the gun . . . lay a couple washers on the mag release . . . that will lift the leather up and away from it. It is a common mistake that virtually every holster maker will do from time to time . . . Glocks can be even more prone to that mistake at times.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> NOW . . . before you go any further . . . make sure you bevel all the edges that will not be sewn . . . bevel them and polish them . . . NOW . . . because if you don't . . . when you do start to do it after the holster is sewn together . . . it is a bear of a job . . . and will NEVER look as good as if you do it before hand.
> 
> You will lose some of the nice surface when you wet mold the gun . . . but you will easily get it back later.
> 
> ...


Yes sir edge beveling and burnishing is coming up along with the stain before glue up and saddle stitch.

The mag release button should ride above the leather line like you see it in the pics above. I don't care for the mag release to be below the leather line as its to easy to bump it and drop the magazine when drawn.

Thanks for the tips Pastor Dwight greatly appreciated.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Yes sir edge beveling and burnishing is coming up along with the stain before glue up and saddle stitch.
> 
> The mag release button should ride above the leather line like you see it in the pics above. I don't care for the mag release to be below the leather line as its to easy to bump it and drop the magazine when drawn.
> 
> Thanks for the tips Pastor Dwight greatly appreciated.


That holster for the Kimber looks to be about the same size as my EMP. Very nice Hawg.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

65mustang said:


> That holster for the Kimber looks to be about the same size as my EMP. Very nice Hawg.


Don't tell anybody but I've been using a Don Hume holster for my M&P .40c as pattern for these and just adjust the size as needed.

Did some bevel work and burnishing on the not going to be sewn edges. My Daughter wanted the dark brown dye. I did the glue up with contact cement the needles are for lining up the 2 halves as I'll pretty much only have one shot at lining it up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sewn up this morning. Wet molding next up.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Sewn up this morning. Wet molding next up.


Do you use a vacuum sealer?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

So...
I may not sew around the flap the contact cement is holding up thru the wet mold so far. I do have to punch some holes and sew around the outline of the pistol when the leather dries.

The wet mold was tough to get pronounced lines because of the thickness the liner added so in hindsight if I do another liner Im thinking I'll need to start thinner leather along with that 2oz thick liner.

I also dont want this holster to fit too tight because of the finish on this Kimber. Tighter it is the more rubbing it will do against the finish.

I'm banking on the depressions around the trigger guard to me the retention I need so she can do summer saults without the pistol falling out of the holster.

Still wet.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Do you use a vacuum sealer?


No I don't own one. That would make the job easier on my arthritic fingers.

Been doing all the wet mold by hand. Everything by hand you know me Robie just crude basic tools here. I did just splurge though and bought myself a stitching horse finally.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That stitching pony makes life easier...yes?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> That stitching pony makes life easier...yes?


Oh heck yes wish I'd bought it a year ago!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Finished up the sewing on the pistol outline, did the burnishing, 3 light coats of Resolene on the outside, 2 coats on the inside.
I'm calling it done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Beautiful. Beautiful work.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Beautiful. Beautiful work.


Thanks Robie!

I've a pistol grip project coming up with the Walnut stocks you sent me. I've got my Grandmaws Colt .32 police postive that needs the grips replaced. I may need to hit you up for some advise when I get rolling with that project.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks Great!!!!!!


----------

